
Werc, minimal plan9-based web framework, receives updates after over 3 years - Karunamon
http://code.9front.org/hg/werc/rev/fb460a671d19
======
Karunamon
The last commits were done by Uriel himself back in August of 2012.. great to
see this project still lives!

The main page is here: [http://werc.cat-v.org/](http://werc.cat-v.org/)

